# Emittlung gegen Netzpolitik.org  wegen Landesverrats!



## Stryke7 (30. Juli 2015)

Wie vor kurzem bekannt geworden ist,  ermittelt der Generalbundesanwalt gegen Netzpolitik.org,  ihren Chefredakteur und einen ihrer Blogger/Journalisten. 

Der Grundkonflikt scheint zu sein, dass in öffentlichen Sitzungen des NSA-Untersuchungsausschutzes filmen und fotografieren verboten sind, Netzpolitik.org  mit wörtlichen Mitschriften und der Veröffentlichung von Originaldokumenten aber dennoch exakte Informationen über die Sitzungen veröffentlicht.

Netzpolitik.org: Der Blog und seine Köpfe - Medien - Süddeutsche.de


Das könnte noch SEHR interessant werden.  Insbesondere könnte der Fall extrem ausufern,  da es mit dem sowieso schon sehr heißen Untersuchung der NSA-Affäre verknüpft ist.


Edit:  

Ich werde mal Researchs Beitrag aufgreifen:  

Morgen um 14 Uhr gibt es in Berlin ab dem S-Bahnhof Friedrichstraße eine Demonstration gegen die Ermittlungen gegen Netzpolitik.org,  die Einschüchterung ihrer Quellen und für die Grundrechte und die Pressefreiheit in  der BRD.  Einem Land, das doch eigentlich den Anspruch eines Rechtsstaates an sich selbst stellt. 

http://landesverrat.org/protest.html


----------



## DKK007 (30. Juli 2015)

Sollen se doch endlich gegen die NSA ermitteln und die Selektorenliste rausrücken.

Geht aber auch noch um andere Sachen: Vorwurf Landesverrat: Generalbundesanwalt ermittelt gegen Netzpolitik.org | heise online


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Juli 2015)

Ich habe eher das Gefühl,  dass das ein weiterer Schritt in dem Versuch ist,  alle Handlungen des BND zu verschleiern  und ihn, wie die NSA,  von jeglicher Einsicht oder Gerichtsbarkeit abzuschotten.


----------



## Research (30. Juli 2015)

Spiegel lässt grüßen.


----------



## bingo88 (30. Juli 2015)

Als ich zum ersten Mal davon gehört hatte, dachte ich, dass wäre dem Postillon entsprungen. Ich meine, hey, der BND bespitzelt uns im Auftrag der NSA und nichts passiert (u.a. "keine hinreichende Beweislage"), aber hier werden zwei Journalisten des Landesverrats verdächtigt. Soso


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Juli 2015)

Ich sehe förmlich schon wieder die Stimmanteile der Piraten für die nächsten Wahlen steigen. 

Wobei die auch nicht mehr die vielversprechende Partei sind, als die sie vor ein paar Jahren das Licht der Welt erblickten.  Sie hat das Problem aller kleinen, schnell aufsteigenden Parteien getroffen: Alle Randgruppen fühlten sich zu ihnen gezogen, bis diese die ursprünglichen Mitglieder und ihre Ideen in ihrer eigenen Partei überstimmen konnten und nur noch Unsinn dabei raus kam.


----------



## bingo88 (30. Juli 2015)

Ich befürchte, die ganze Sache wird wenig bis gar keinen Einfluss auf die Wahlen haben. Den meisten Leuten ist dieser ganze Überwachungsskandal leider ziemlich egal oder glauben die Beteurungen, dass das alles legal und notwendig wäre. Nein, der Club Der Unfähigen wird auch bei der nächsten Wahl gut abschneiden, die Verräterpartei wird bei 20+X stagnieren und der Rest läuft unter ferner liefen.


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Juli 2015)

Ich habe auch häufig das Gefühl, dass viele Leute das offenbar überhaupt nicht als wichtig empfinden, nur weil es ein so "virtuelles" Thema ist. Die öffentliche Aufmerksamkeit ist verängstigend gering. 

Wir müssen wohl 1984  wieder als Pflichtlektüre in der Schule einführen ...  vielleicht hilft das.


----------



## Dremor (30. Juli 2015)

Lol, was ist das denn für ein Käse ? 
Landesverrat ? Dann müsste wohl der ein oder andere Politiker ebenfalls mit angeklagt werden.
Ich würde einmal eine Sammelklage vorschlagen [emoji23]


----------



## bingo88 (30. Juli 2015)

Ja, das wird leider nicht als Bedrohung wahrgenommen. Und dann haben wir da noch unsere Medienlandschaft, die leider ebenfalls dazu beiträgt, die ganze Sache herunterzuspielen oder zu rechtfertigen. Hier mal ein Beispiel: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ua-aMjzgUKI Es gibt zwar auch Ausnahmen, wie eben Netzpolitik.org, aber wenn man sich Massenmedien wie Bild anguckt (bspw. Edward Snowden), das grenzt ja schon an Gehirnwäsche.


----------



## razzor1984 (30. Juli 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wir müssen wohl 1984  wieder als Pflichtlektüre in der Schule einführen ...  vielleicht hilft das.



Bei meinem Bildungsweg war es "Pflichlektüre" wahlweiße kann man auch Little Brother vorschlagen, quasi 1984 2.0 
(Wenn man nach den zwei romanen noch lust hat schadet nich das Buch "Sie wissen alles: Wie intelligente Maschinen in unser Leben eindringen und warum wir für unsere Freiheit kämpfen müssen")

@ Topic



			
				http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/stgb/__94.html schrieb:
			
		

> *Strafgesetzbuch (StGB)
> § 94 Landesverrat
> (1) Wer ein Staatsgeheimnis*
> 
> ...





Denke eher die Politik schaut wie weit kann man die "Pressefreiheit"  eingrenzen ? Defakto müsste der BND/BfV/Behörde X  nachweißen ,dass aus den  Handlungen ein "aktiver" Schaden entstanden ist.(Liegt das dann schon unter der Geheimhaltung ? )Denke der Staatsanwalt geht da auf dünnen Eis, eindeutig politisch motiviert!


----------



## DKK007 (30. Juli 2015)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Ich befürchte, die ganze Sache wird wenig bis gar keinen Einfluss auf die Wahlen haben. Den meisten Leuten ist dieser ganze Überwachungsskandal leider ziemlich egal oder glauben die Beteurungen, dass das alles legal und notwendig wäre. Nein, der Club Der Unfähigen wird auch bei der nächsten Wahl gut abschneiden, die Verräterpartei wird bei 20+X stagnieren und der Rest läuft unter ferner liefen.



Leider. Muss man sich ja nicht wundern, wenn die Leute NPD oder AFD wählen.


----------



## iGameKudan (30. Juli 2015)

Landesverrat ist aber schon etwas sehr dick aufgetragen. Mit Landesverrat könnte man sicher so einige aktuelle Politiker anzeigen...


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Juli 2015)

Netzpolitik.org  sagt dazu übrigens, dass man an ihnen einfach nur ein Exempel statuieren will, damit alle sich aus den Affären des BND heraushalten wollen.  Und das die Wahl auf sie fällt, weil es gegenüber der vollkommen technisch desinteressierten Öffentlichkeit einfacher ist, einen Blog anzuklagen als eine renommierte Tageszeitung. 

Mit letzterem haben sie einen guten Punkt genannt, denn mit derselben Argumentation könnte man gegen fast jede größere und brauchbare Zeitung oder Nachrichtenagentur ermitteln.  Tut man aber nicht.


----------



## Niza (31. Juli 2015)

Netzpolitik.org direkt des Landesverrats anzuklagen, finde ich schon ein wenig übertrieben.

Hier stellen sich jetzt natürlich die Fragen:
Wie weit gilt hier die Pressefreiheit ?
Wo sind die Grenzen der Pressefreiheit ?

Auszug aus Artikel 5 Grundgesetz :


> (1) Jeder hat das Recht, seine Meinung in Wort, Schrift und Bild frei  zu äußern und zu verbreiten und sich aus allgemein zugänglichen Quellen  ungehindert zu unterrichten. Die Pressefreiheit und die Freiheit der  Berichterstattung durch Rundfunk und Film werden gewährleistet. Eine  Zensur findet nicht statt.
> (2) Diese Rechte finden ihre Schranken in den Vorschriften der  allgemeinen Gesetze, den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen zum Schutze der  Jugend und in dem Recht der persönlichen Ehre.
> 
> (3) Kunst und Wissenschaft, Forschung und Lehre sind frei. Die Freiheit der Lehre entbindet nicht von der Treue zur Verfassung.


Mfg:
Niza


----------



## marvinj (31. Juli 2015)

Habe ich schonmal erwähnt, wie das alles so langsam entgleist?
Die NSA und der BND fuchteln weiter mit unzähligen Daten rum, hier und da werden Infos gesammelt etc. Ich meine, das Internet ist die Beste Quelle Daten abzufangen, und dazu auch noch die einfachste.
Aber wenn hier schon von uns Bürgern nichts unternommen wird, dann bestimmt bei der nächsten Enthüllung, oder der nävhsten, oder auch gar nicht.
Ich finde das widerkich, was unsere Regierung da abzieht und der Untersuchungsausschuss war doch bisher ein Witz, denn nichtmal die bekommen die vertraulichen Daten.

Dass nun jemand wegen Landesverrates anzuklagen, klingt für mich nach einem schlechten US-Film. Und sowas hier. Aber so wie ich die Deutschen kenne, wandert der Arme lebenslänglich in ein Gefängnis, hätte er mal [unsachgemäßer Vergleich]... dann bekäme er 2 Jahre und fertig.
Also wo war ich? Achja, das läuft alles dezent aus dem Ruder...


----------



## Superwip (31. Juli 2015)

Sie sollten schnellstmöglich das Land verlassen und am Besten bei uns in Österreich Asyl beantragen.


----------



## marvinj (31. Juli 2015)

Wer übrigens den Artikel bei Netzpolitik.org lesen möchte, sollte auf die gecachte Text-Version bei Google zurückgreifen. Die Seite ist momentan heillos überlastet.

Schon traurig wie anständige Menschen, die der Öffentlichkeit etwas mitteilen wollen, förmlich abgeschossen werden.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (31. Juli 2015)

Mal zum Thema Pflichtlektüre von oben ich schlage mal Brave new World vor  

Zum Thema, gestern gelesen und gleich fast nen Anfall bekommen... jaja Verfassung und Menschen/Bürgerrecht ist schon lästig für den Staat, manchmal isses einfach zu viel  
Ich würde ja fast sagen, dass das Praktiken einer Bananenrepublik/eines autoritären Systems sind und wir Russland deswegen vor einiger Zeit ganz scharf angezählt haben... Aber das gilt ja immer nur für die Anderen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Juli 2015)

Das veröffentlichen von geheimen Unterlagen sollte nicht verharmlost werden. Prinzipiell würde ich zwar eine komplett offene Verwaltung und Regierungsarbeit begrüßen, dem ist aber nicht so. Als Geheim eingestufte Nachrichten zu veröffentlichen, ist darum heikel. Ob in diesem Fall "Landesverrat" der richtige Anklagepunkt ist, wenn öffentliche Sitzungen entgegen der Prozessordnung wort-wörtlich wiedergegeben werden, ist natürlich hahnebüchener Unfug. Sinnvolle Strafe wäre, die Journalisten in Zukunft von Veranstaltungen dieser Art auszuladen.


----------



## Stryke7 (31. Juli 2015)

Sind es denn geheime Dokumente, wenn sie in einer öffentlichen Sitzung verhandelt werden?   


Ich muss zugeben, den Haushaltsplan des Geheimdienstes zu veröffentlichen ist etwas grenzwertig,  aber ich denke dass die Ermittlungen wegen Landesverrats trotzdem etwas überzogen sind.

Und:  Warum knöpft man sich dann mal wieder nur das leichteste Opfer vor?   Warum nicht mal eine renommierte Tageszeitung?


----------



## Niza (31. Juli 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Und:  Warum knöpft man sich dann mal wieder nur das leichteste Opfer vor?   Warum nicht mal eine renommierte Tageszeitung?



Weil das wahrscheinlich zu großes Aufsehen erregen würde.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Juli 2015)

Hier wird das Thema umfassend und seriös beleuchtet:
Der Postillon: Millionen BÃ¼rger ermitteln gegen GeneralÂ*bundesÂ*anwalt wegen Verdachts auf Hirnrissigkeit


----------



## Stryke7 (31. Juli 2015)

Schon traurig, wenn der Satire-Beitrag auf einmal gefährlich nah in die Wahrheit kommt ...  und das ausdrückt, was mittlerweile viele denken.


----------



## Research (31. Juli 2015)

Schon witzig wie jetzt die Aufgabe der 4. Gewalt im Staat, Verrat ist.

Gerde solche Dokumente, in denen die Totalüberwachung geplant und finanziert wird, sind schöne Zeugnisse das der BND Chef ein Lügner und Verräter ist. Halt wie so manch andere Parteien in DE.

Zum Wahldebakel:
Wählt kleine Parteien die schon im Bundestag sind, oder fast.

Guckt auch mal was unter den schwersten Verbrechen, wegen denen wir die VOrratsdatenspeicherung brauchen steht.
*Blätter...
LANDESVERRAT!


Update:

Wir sehen und in Berlin:

http://landesverrat.org/protest.html

Demo um 14 Uhr.


----------



## Stryke7 (31. Juli 2015)

Neuigkeiten: 

 Während der Generalbundesanwalt wegen Landesverrates ermittelt, 

hat die von der Bundesregierung ins Leben gerufene 

Initiative "Deutschland - Land der Ideen" 

unter der Schirmherrschaft von Bundespräsident Joachim Gauck 

nun netzpolitik.org  die 

Auszeichnung "Ausgezeichneter Ort 2015" verliehen.



WTF?!


Quelle:
netzpolitik.org - Vom Landesverräter zum Preisträger - Politik - Süddeutsche.de​


----------



## bingo88 (31. Juli 2015)

Hier ein Interview mit Stephan Mayer von der CSU zu dem Thema. * I feel like I'm taking crazy pills *

Edit: International ist's auch schon


----------



## Salanto (31. Juli 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Neuigkeiten:
> 
> Während der Generalbundesanwalt wegen Landesverrates ermittelt,
> 
> ...



Bin ich der einzige der nun nicht mehr durchsteigt?


----------



## Stryke7 (31. Juli 2015)

Nein, ich glaube das geht ganz Deutschland gerade so. 

Hat die Initiative da eigenmächtig gehandelt und wollte sich bewusst von der Bundesanwaltschaft distanzieren?


----------



## DPr (31. Juli 2015)

Bundesregierung distanziert sich von Ermittlungen gegen Netzpolitik.org 
Auf Onlinekosten.de: Bundesregierung distanziert sich von Ermittlungen gegen Politik-Blog Netzpolitik.org - onlinekosten.de


----------



## Stryke7 (31. Juli 2015)

Nun, technisch gesehen haben sie damit ja auch nichts zu tun. 

Aber in Anbetracht der allgemeinen Haltung der Regierung zum NSA-Untersuchungsausschuss, den sie wohl am liebsten komplett lahmlegen würden, bin ich fast überrascht dass sie sich nicht hinter die Ermittlungen stellen. 

Eventuell will man sich da einfach nur verhindern, dass der derzeitige Shitstorm auch auf sie übergeht?


----------



## bingo88 (31. Juli 2015)

Vielleicht wollten sie mal antesten, wie weit sie gehen können.


----------



## Research (31. Juli 2015)

Definitiv unerwarteter Shitstorm oder jemand soll verschwinden.

Vielleicht beides.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Juli 2015)

Wir erleben einfach nur Politik. Wie immer dreckig, widerlich, machtgetrieben.
Vernünftige Menschen halten es in dem Umfeld nicht lange aus.


----------



## tigra456 (1. August 2015)

Edit...


----------



## Reap (1. August 2015)

tigra456 schrieb:


> Der normalo Bürger muss nicht alles wissen


Wenn man den Bürger so weit hat, dass er sich schon selbst so bevormundet, scheint der Plan aufzugehen...


----------



## tigra456 (1. August 2015)

Edit...


----------



## Research (1. August 2015)

tigra456 schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht was du sagen willst, erklär mal bitte.
> 
> Aber du musst doch einräumen, dass wir keine Mitarbeiter oder Sachkundige in Verfassungsschutz/Geheimdienstsachen sind ?
> Warum sollten wir dann deren Interna offen im Netz finden ?
> ...



Stimmt. Ich unterstütze weder Nazis noch betreibe ich Wirtschaftsspionage, versuche Totalüberwachung gegen mein eigenes Land, Leiste Hilfe zu Mord, Folter und Terror oder versuche die Verfassung zu ändern.

Ja. Davon will ich keine Ahnung haben.
Das muss bekämpft werden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. August 2015)

Bei den Anschuldigungen dürften sich die Masse der hiesigen Politiker zur Erschießung anstellen. Dieser Überwachungswahn ist seit langem nicht mehr feierlich, da werden Sachen an den Haaren herbei gezogen um die Stasi 2.0 zu erschaffen und wenn es Leute gibt die deren Machenschaften aufzeigen dann wird es niedergeknüppelt


----------



## DPr (1. August 2015)

tigra456 schrieb:


> Naja ich seh das differenzierter.
> 
> Medienfreiheit ist voll toll und so.
> 
> ...


Ähm. Das, was Netzpolitik.org veröffentlicht hat, waren aufgeschriebene Live-Protokolle von den Journalisten aus den *öffentlichen Ausschusssitzungen*. Nix wirklich geheimes.


----------



## tigra456 (1. August 2015)

Edit...


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (1. August 2015)

Ist das Untergraben der Demokratie Landesverrat?
Ist das Geheimhalten von Informationen zu einem angeblich international wichtigen Abkommen Landesverrat?
Ist das geheime Verhandeln über das aushebeln von Gesetzen, für die sehr viele Menschen hier gekämpft haben und zum Schutz des Volkes und unserer Natur dienen, Landesverrat?
Ist die Zensur der Presse oder der Medien Landesverrat?

Wenn man alle diese Fragen mit Ja beantworten kann, was zum Teufel ist dann bitte TTIP???? Wer ermittelt gegen die Politik?

Was mich aber auch verstört an der Sache ist, das gegen Netzpolitik.org ermittelt wird, wo hingegen andere Pressestellen und Medien keiner Ermittlung ausgesetzt werden. Um das TTIP noch einmal aufzugreifen. Arte und auch andere Sender brachten Aufklärungsdoku's zu dem Thema, in denen auch Dokumente angesprochen wurden, die ihnen von den Verhandlungen und dem näherem Umfeld dieser Sitzungen berichten und aufzeigen, was dort stellenweise wirklich verhandelt wird. Aber das wegen Landesverrates gegen diese Medien- und Presse-Institutionen ermittelt wird, ist mir bis heute nicht zu Ohren gekommen. Für mich sieht es aus als hat der Bund nur auf ein Ziel gewartet, das sich alleine kaum wehren kann. Dessen Einfluss trotz relativ großem Bekanntheitsgrad einfach nicht groß genug ist.

Man muss sich langsam wohl die Frage setellen, was "Das Land" ist, das man verrät? Ist es das Volk, die Nation, unsere Kultur, unser Recht und Gesetz? Oder ist es nur die Politik, die dafür aber uns  als Volk verraten darf? Gibt es dafür überhaupt noch eine Definition, die uns als Ganzes sieht oder hat jeder eine andere Vorstellung davon, was uns als "Das Land" ausmacht?

Momentan geht auch durch die Medien, das in Social-Media-Plattformen Kommentare mit rechten Gedankenergüssen unter Strafe gestellt werden sollen. Die rechte Szene versucht sich jetzt, hinter der Meinungsfreiheit und den Vorwurf zur Zensur (Netzneutralität!) zu verstecken und gegen diese Pläne gegenanzugehen. Was diese Personen aber übersehen ist, das sie in ihren rechten Äußerungen gegen andere Grundrechte verstoßen und somit das, was sie selbst einfordern, selbst anderen Menschen aberkennen. Und zwar Grundrechte! Es pickt sich hier jeder nur noch die Rosinen heraus und was einem nicht passt wird ignoriert oder heruntergespielt. Das ist "Das Land"! Und es verrät sich Tag für Tag immer weiter selbst!!!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. August 2015)

tigra456 schrieb:


> Mega produktive Außeinandersetzung von dir, hammer.
> Als ob du so mega unter der Überwachung leiden musst ??!!
> .....



Danke für das großes Kino, eine wirklich heroische Tat


----------



## Placebo (1. August 2015)

Ermittlungen vorerst(?) aufgehoben. Hat ja lange gedauert


----------



## IluBabe (1. August 2015)

tigra456 schrieb:


> Aber  wenn ihr so am kreischen seit, ist Euch aber auch klar, das jedes  Freiheitsrecht nur solange gilt, bis es ein anderes einschränkt ?
> Nee ? Dann les das Grundgesetz, das bekommt man sogar umsonst.
> Hier wäre denkbar Medienfreiheit vs. Funktion des Staates
> (Ja  jetzt wo ich weiß das es nur Protokolle waren, ist das eher zu  verneinen aber zu prüfen habt nicht ihr Jura-noobs und ich nicht ich,  das sollte schon der Generalstaatsanwalt machen)


Was nen Schmarn. Den Geheimdiensten in Deutschland ist es nicht erlaubt auf Generalverdacht zu überwachen, sondern nur im Fall eines dringenden Tatverdachts und dann auch nur mit richterlicher Anordnung die !vorher eingeholt werden darf. Deswegen sind Überwachungen wie sie da gemacht werden (sollen) und deren Unterstützung eine Straftat an sich. Das Netzpolitik.org eine Straftat begeht, indem sie eine andere Straftat der Öffentlichkeit vor Augen führen ist gebilligtes Recht und entspricht dem Herausbrechen einer Zaunslatte um einen Straftäter der jemand anderen bedroht in die Flucht zu schlagen (s. Notwehr). Und damit hat sich der Fall auch schon. 

Es gibt nur eine Ausnahme in der es keine Straftat wäre, was die Geheimdienste da treiben. Diese wäre, wenn die Geheimdienste dank Abkommen der NSA stellv. für andere ausländische Geheimdienste zuarbeiten und Verrat gesetzlich eben wegen eines solchen Vertrags gebilligt ist. Allerdings würde ein solches Papier auftauchen, sind diejenigen die es eingegangen sind mit den USA an sich Landesverräter, weil sie Landesgesetze gebrochen haben und zu Gunsten Dritter (USA) dem Menschen im Lande das Recht auf informationelle Selbstbestimmung untergraben haben. Sowas ist dann echter Landesverrat. Und weil eben dieses Abkommen existiert, aber nicht veröffentlicht werden soll, wird die Ermittlung im Sand verlaufen und dient in erster Line lediglich dem Zweck der Einschüchterung von engagierten Journalisten. 

BRiD™ @ it's finest 2015©.


----------



## Research (1. August 2015)

Bitte, wer denkt das die eigene Überwachung keinen Schaden erwirkt.

Macht ne Liste:
"Bitte überwacht mich. Hilft gegen Terror, Kinderpornografie, Landesverrat und Marihuana."


----------



## tigra456 (1. August 2015)

Edit..


----------



## JimSim3 (1. August 2015)

tigra456 schrieb:


> Okay ich merk es weitet sich vom Thema her aus.
> Du hast 100% recht was die Anordnungen angeht,.
> Ich habe mich nur am Threadthema gehalten und NUR die Tatsache
> 
> ...



Das ist nicht irgendein Blog. 
Netzpolitik.org wird schon lange von der Bundesregierung mit allerhand Mitteln schikaniert. Sei es mit der Abstellung von Polizisten, die in Sitzungen nur dafür zuständig sind auf die Journalisten von Netzpolitik.org "aufzupassen" oder durch die Erschwerung der Akkreditierung. (Netzpolitik.org kriegt nicht wie sonst üblich eine Akkreditierung für das ganze Jahr sondern muss sich für jede Sitzung erneut akkreditieren lassen.)  Und warum? Weil sie mit belegbaren Fakten die Lügen der Bundesregierung aufdecken. Netzpolitik.org ist ein vorzeige Beispiel für guten Journalismus.

Jetzt kann man sich darüber streiten ob Geheimdienste sinnvoll sind und jeder unbedingt alles wissen muss. Meinetwegen. Auch wenn mir es schleierhaft ist, wie man Geheimdienste mit den Grundprinzipien der Demokratie vereinigen kann.

Aber wenn ein Journalist erfährt, das ein deutscher Geheimdienst plant das eigene Volk abzuhören, dann ist es ihre Pflicht das belegbar zu veröffentlichen. Unabhängig davon ob die Quelle als Geheim eingestuft ist oder nicht, ist es schlichtweg die Aufgabe eines jeden Journalisten Missstände anzuprangern. Deswegen angeklagt zu werden wegen Landesverrats ist absurd. Hier soll lediglich ein Exempel statuiert werden und ein "Blog" mundtot gemacht werden, der für die Bundesregierung äußerst unangenehme Wahrheiten dem Volk zugänglich macht.


----------



## IluBabe (1. August 2015)

tigra456 schrieb:


> Okay ich merk es weitet sich vom Thema her aus.
> Du hast 100% recht was die Anordnungen angeht,.
> Ich habe mich nur am Threadthema gehalten und NUR die Tatsache
> 
> ...


Das Thema weitet sich nicht wirklich aus. Es hat nur auf verschiedenen Ebenen Dinge die es streift. Und wenn man die Ebenen einzeln betrachtet findet man ein "Lösung", im Zusammenhang  wird aber aus dem Falsch ein Richtig und vice versa. Klar ist sich überdie Tatsache zu vertständigen der erste Schritt, aber die Rahmenbedingungen wegzulassen zieht die Darstellung in eine Aneinanderreihung von Folgen die einen Schluss zulassen der unrechtens ist. Deswegen gehts halt nicht ohne Erweiterung. 

Die Ermittlungen sind halt wie sind. Die Berechtigung abzusprechen wäre falsch und da pflichte ich dir bei. Nur ohne im selben Atemzug die Folgen auch zu nennen verkürzt sich das Bild auf einen Ausschnitt der Täter und Opfer verkehrt in der Darstellung. Und eben das ist brandgefährlich für das walten von Recht. Mal davon ab ist es ja bei der Generalbundesanwaltschaft leider so das sie ihre Aufgaben nur auf Weisung tun. Das die Bediensteten von sich aus mit Ermittlungen anfangen (was ihnen ja zustände bei Gefahr in Verzug - hust) ist ja so auch noch nie vorgekommen. Wer sich von dem Satz aufgrund von anders lautenden Aussagen die er irgendwo lass oder hörte abwendet, kann das tun, wird jedoch sich des eigenen Wohlfühlens nur kurzzeitig mit dem Schleier zufrieden geben, während es eben doch innen drin des besseren Wissens nach arbeitet.

Humm mir fällt auf in meiner Aussage oben fehlt ein sollen das in Klammern gesetzt ist zwischen  "da gemacht werden" und "und deren Unterstützung"


----------



## tigra456 (1. August 2015)

Edit...


----------



## Research (1. August 2015)

Das Problem, selbst gegen die Verfassung werden Gesetzte gemacht UND durchgewunken.

Wenn Sie darüber diskutieren, dann bitte auch mit dem Volk. Das gibt dann konstruktive Rückmeldung.

Dies ist in diesen Fällen zwar meist der mittlere Finger beider Hände, aber das darf als starkes: NEIN!
gewertet werden.

In diesem Fall meinte der BND Chef noch: Wir wollen keine Totalüberwachung der Bevölkerung.

Ein paar Wochen später stehen bereits Umsetzungspläne.


----------



## IluBabe (1. August 2015)

Research schrieb:


> Das Problem, selbst gegen die Verfassung werden Gesetzte gemacht UND durchgewunken.
> 
> Wenn Sie darüber diskutieren, dann bitte auch mit dem Volk. Das gibt dann konstruktive Rückmeldung.
> 
> ...


Es ist doch eh Wurstkuchen. Hier geht es doch nur um die Schaffung der Rechtsgrundlage innerBRiD™ Überwachung. Was ja eh schleichend umgesetzt wird siehe Vorratsdatenspeicherung. Die Totalüberwachung gibts doch schon längst, über die Hintertür des 5 Eyes Abkommen, weil die NSA eh die BRiD™ Totalablauscht und die Geheimdienste untereinander ihre Daten austauschen, bekommt man das über den "Partner" was man im eigenen Land nicht darf.

Das einzig Interesse an der BRiD™ ist der Knotenpunkt in der BRiD™ und an dem hängen oh wunder ausländischen Anbieter, hust die nur Deckfirmen sind *doppelhust* und direkt zutschen was durchgeht, also quasi die komplette innereuropäische Kommunikation.


----------



## JimSim3 (1. August 2015)

tigra456 schrieb:


> Aber es schien mir halt kurzzeitig so zu sein, dass die Menschen welche im Kopf denken "der Staat ist doof und eh schei***" ohne viel
> zu wissen sich drauf gestüzt haben, um sagen zu können "siehst, ich hab doch gesagt die sind schei**" und das Pauschale staatskritische Denken
> mit plakativen Meinungen raus posaunt mundet mir einfach nicht.



Und deswegen machst du das gleiche in die entgegengesetzte Richtung? Der Ansatz ist ja erstmal löblich. Dann nehm dir auch bitte die Zeit und beherzige ihn selbst und informiere dich über ein Thema bevor du Stellung beziehst.



> Wenn die pauschal die Bürger überwachen wollen, sollen se doch drüber nachdenken. (Allein fürs drüber nachdenken sie zu verurteilen find ich schwierig, denke da gibts Punkte dafür und Punkte dagegen)



Was in Deutschland abläuft geht leider weit über das "nachdenken" hinaus. Ich würde sogar sagen den Punkt "nachdenken" hat man glatt übersprungen... Der Inhalt des Papiers das Netzpolitik.org veröffentlicht hat, ist hier allerdings gar nicht so entscheidend. Hier geht es lediglich darum, wie mit investigativem Journalismus umgegangen wird und wie versucht wird die Presse einzuschüchtern und mundtot zu machen. Das Deutschland einen eigene Überwachung der Bevölkerung aufbaut ist hier eher nebensächlich... Denn das ist ehrlich gesagt lange bekannt.



> Und völlig ohne Rechtsgrundlage könnten sie zwar machen, aber überleg mal des kommt raus und einer Klagt, dann ist die Hütte am brennen.
> Des erlauben die sich nicht. Aber ich geb euch im Sinne von "Wehret den Anfängen" recht, das man gleich signalisiert "Äh Leute Idee hin oder her, so gehts aber nicht".
> 
> 
> ...



Und damit hast du den Knackpunkt erwischt. Die Arbeit der Geheimdienste ist nunmal hauptsächlich eins: GEHEIM. Und wenn keiner weiß was bei den Geheimdiensten eigentlich passiert... Wer soll da klagen? Das ist der Grund warum Demokratie und Geheimdienste sich nicht vertragen. Demokratie ist darauf angewiesen in allen Belangen möglichst transparent zu sein. Wie sollen die Bürger sich informieren, überprüfen und entscheiden, ob dass, was passiert in ihrem Sinne ist, wenn es "Geheim" ist? Wie soll man dagegen klagen können, wenn man nicht weiß was passiert? Deutschland braucht einen deutschen Edward Snowden.


----------



## Research (1. August 2015)

Und an der Stelle müssen uns UNSERE Dienste verteidigen.

Stadtessen biegen Sie uns nach vorne und ziehen uns für alle anderen die Hose runter.

Und jetzt kam halt raus das man das ganze mit Service wie Gleitcreme erweitert.


----------



## Mysterion (1. August 2015)

Mal eine Frage am Rande: Wer von den hier feste tippenden Empörten engagiert sich eigentlich politisch, d.h. ist in einer Partei aktiv? 

Der virtuelle Stammtisch in Form eines Forum gehört nämlich zum System. Hier kann sich jeder auskotzen und seiner Wut Luft machen, damit bloß keiner auf die Straße geht und wirklich etwas ändert.

Gleichgesinnte gibt es genug, man müsste nur etwas machen. Wie sagte schon Hagen Rether: Wir haben kein Wissens- sondern ein Handlungsdefizit.


----------



## Stryke7 (1. August 2015)

Da hast du zwar Recht, aber trotzdem setzt politisches Engagement nicht die Mitgliedschaft in einer Partei voraus.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (2. August 2015)

> Der virtuelle Stammtisch in Form eines Forum gehört nämlich zum System.


Der gehört nicht zum System, sondern ist Folge des Systems. Wir als Volk werden durch ganz andere Dinge abgelenkt/beschäftigt, um nicht auf die Straße zu gehen. Der Stammtisch ist im Grunde nur eine Ressource, für die unsere Kraft und Zeit noch reicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. August 2015)

> Der virtuelle Stammtisch in Form eines Forum gehört nämlich zum System. Hier kann sich jeder auskotzen und seiner Wut Luft machen, damit bloß keiner auf die Straße geht und wirklich etwas ändert.


Kann man anscheinend ja nicht wie man lesen kann, weil man mal im Gossenjargon was sagt


----------



## IluBabe (2. August 2015)

Mysterion schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage am Rande: Wer von den hier feste tippenden Empörten engagiert sich eigentlich politisch, d.h. ist in einer Partei aktiv?


Partein wirken an der Willensbildung mit, hab ich mir sagen lassen. Mal davon ab das defakto sie die Willensbildung mit dem Wahlgesetzt was sie erlassen haben sichangeeignet haben. 

Und davon nochmals abgesehen bin ich Nichtwähler und rate es jedem an es gleich zu tun. Den wie heißt es so schön: "Würden wahlen etwas ändern, wären sie verboten." 

Wer trozdem von seiner Erlaubnis zur Urne zu gehen und seine Stimme abzugeben gebrauch machen will, hatte ja als Zwischending die Möglichkeit seine Wahl ungültig zu machen. Das wäre mein Rat an die Gläubigen in eine Wahlsystem, die zugleich ungläubig in Partein sind.


----------



## Salanto (2. August 2015)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Und davon nochmals abgesehen bin ich Nichtwähler und rate es jedem an es gleich zu tun. Den wie heißt es so schön: "Würden wahlen etwas ändern, wären sie verboten."



Man soll also Nichtwählen deiner Ansicht nach? Sorry aber ich will nicht das wegen mir die NPD an Macht gewinnt,nur weil ich meine Stimme nicht abgegeben habe,

Auch können Wahlen etwas  ändern,aber auch nur wenn genug Menschen die Partei wählen die was ändern will.Zudem können Wahlen in einer repräsentativen Demokratie nicht verboten werden,da es ohne Wahlen keine Demokratie mehr ist.


----------



## IluBabe (2. August 2015)

Salanto schrieb:


> Man soll also Nichtwählen deiner Ansicht nach? Sorry aber ich will nicht das wegen mir die NPD an Macht gewinnt,nur weil ich meine Stimme nicht abgegeben habe,
> 
> [...]


Du glabust also ernsthaft, dass eine NPD mit derzeit nicht mal 5% bei knapp über 50% Wahlberechtigung in irgend einer Art und Weise die Berechtigung hätte über das Volk zu regieren, wenn wundersamer weise  die Wahlbeteiligung in den Keller ginge und nur noch die von der NPD hingehen würden und im Sonderfall 100% erreichten. Glaubst du ernsthaft an deren Legitimation in einem solchen Fall. 

Dir hat die Erziehung (wahrscheinlich aus der Schule) mächtig nen Demokratiefurz ins Hirn geproft, ist nicht deine Schuld, oder vielleicht doch, aber sei es drum. Und wie gesagt für dich gibt es ja immer noch die Möglichkeit hinzugehen und Ungültig zu machen, wenn du dich so nach Wahlen ohne Wahlmöglichkeit verzehrst.


----------



## Salanto (2. August 2015)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Du glabust also ernsthaft, dass eine NPD mit derzeit nicht mal 5% bei knapp über 50% Wahlberechtigung in irgend einer Art und Weise die Berechtigung hätte über das Volk zu regieren, wenn wundersamer weise  die Wahlbeteiligung in den Keller ginge und nur noch die von der NPD hingehen würden und im Sonderfall 100% erreichten. Glaubst du ernsthaft an deren Legitimation in einem solchen Fall.



Sry war jetzt ein bisschen überspitzt dargestellt.Aber die Richtung stimmt.Wenn man selber nicht wählt werden die die Abgegebenen Stimmen "wertiger" .Also können Randpartein einfacher in denn Bundestag.Nein ich glaube nicht dran und wie gesagt ich hab es etwas sehr übertrieben.


----------



## iGameKudan (2. August 2015)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Du glabust also ernsthaft, dass eine NPD mit derzeit nicht mal 5% bei knapp über 50% Wahlberechtigung in irgend einer Art und Weise die Berechtigung hätte über das Volk zu regieren, wenn wundersamer weise  die Wahlbeteiligung in den Keller ginge und nur noch die von der NPD hingehen würden und im Sonderfall 100% erreichten. Glaubst du ernsthaft an deren Legitimation in einem solchen Fall.
> 
> Dir hat die Erziehung (wahrscheinlich aus der Schule) mächtig nen Demokratiefurz ins Hirn geproft, ist nicht deine Schuld, oder vielleicht doch, aber sei es drum. Und wie gesagt für dich gibt es ja immer noch die Möglichkeit hinzugehen und Ungültig zu machen, wenn du dich so nach Wahlen ohne Wahlmöglichkeit verzehrst.



Wähl ne Scherzpartei oder so, aber nicht wählen? Dann solltest du dich als allerletztes über irgendetwas beschweren.


----------



## IluBabe (2. August 2015)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Wähl ne Scherzpartei oder so, aber nicht wählen? Dann solltest du dich als allerletztes über irgendetwas beschweren.


Schau selber nach im Internet warum Nichtwähler ihre Nichtwahl begründen und auch dieses Argument was du gerade bringst, ist schon zig mal entkräftet worden.


----------



## Research (2. August 2015)

Weil sie keine Ahnung haben wie das Wahlsystem in DE funktioniert.

Ungültig/Nicht-Wählen?

Ja, das ist als ob es dich nicht gibt.

Selbst wenn nur 10 Wählen,
4CDU,
2 SPD, 
1 Linke,
1 Grüne,
1NPD,
1FPD.

Haben SPD und CDU 60% der Stimmen und stellen somit die Regierung.
Der Rest hat es über die 5% Hürde geschafft und gibt die Opposition.

Das sich dieser Schmarn, von wegen: "Wahlen mit unter X% Wahlbeteiligung sind ungültig..." immer noch hält oder das dies irgendwas ändert.
BULLSHIT!


Ist das gut? Nein.
Ist das aber so gesetzlich verankert? Ja.

Was machst du also wenn du nicht/ungültig wählst?
Du hilfst CDU/SPD erneut zu regieren.

Gratulation.


----------



## IluBabe (2. August 2015)

Research schrieb:


> Weil sie keine Ahnung haben wie das Wahlsystem in DE funktioniert.
> 
> Ungültig/Nicht-Wählen?
> 
> ...


Das was am meisten gefüchtet wird, ist die fehlende Legitimation. Juristisch hast du recht, legitim ist das aber nicht, weil unmoralisch - es würde brennen würde sich jemand anmaßen mit der Wahlbeteiligung einzufordern, regieren zu dürfen!



Research schrieb:


> Was machst du also wenn du nicht/ungültig wählst?
> Du hilfst CDU/SPD erneut zu regieren.
> 
> Gratulation.


Nö tu ich nicht. Das regelt die Sterbequote. Mal davon ab ist es eh Hubba Bubba, welche Farbe es wird oder Kombination an Farben. Es ist alles der selbe Quatsch mit Soße, und zwar deswegen: Let me google that for you: Lobbyismus im Deutschen Bundestag



Research schrieb:


> Gratulation.


Aber wie ich sehe haben die Kampagnen der Medien und Partein sowie des Erziehungsapparats gut Spuren hinterlassen, immerhin sind gleich drei in kurzer Zeit darauf angesprungen und haben sich zusammengerottet, um dem pösen Nichtwähler zu verdammen. Der zuletzt noch Schuld ist, "weil er ja mitthilft, dass a b c erneut regieren"! Das muss man sich mal reinziehen. Da wählt man nicht ist aber Schuld.


----------



## Nazzy (2. August 2015)

Illubabe, ich sehe es ähnlich wie du. Aber auch bei mir hat die Gehirnwäsche lange funktioniert. 
Wer immernoch nicht versteht, dass Politiker und co. "gelenkt" werden, der hat noch viele Hausaufgaben vor sich.  Und da ist es auch egal, ob CDU oder die Linken. Du kommst nur in den " Club", wenn du mitspielst.
Das beste wäre erstmal, die Glotze auszuschalten und anfangen, selber zu denken.
Aber wir kommen vom eigentlichen Thema ab


----------



## IluBabe (2. August 2015)

Nazzy schrieb:


> Aber wir kommen vom eigentlichen Thema ab


Geb ich dir recht. Wobei man das auch sehr gut mit dem Thema verbinden kann, weil man es hier eindeutig sieht also im Sinne von: "Wer immernoch nicht versteht, dass Politiker und co. "gelenkt" werden, der hat noch viele Hausaufgaben vor sich. Und da ist es auch egal, ob CDU oder die Linken. Du kommst nur in den " Club", wenn du mitspielst." - Klar ist das nicht zu pauschalisieren, nur andersrum wer eben nicht dem zuvor beschriebenen Bild sich unterordnet wird aussortiert/weggebißen und scheidet eben aus dem Zirkus aus, bzw. wird mit Vorwürfen die Existenzbedrohlich sind bombardiert, so dass dann der Rücktritt kommt und ähnliche Scherze. Sprich die moralisch einwandfreien kommen gar nicht in die Position heutzutage entscheidend tätig zu werden. Wer glaubt sie täten es, der ißt zum Frühstück ne Schüssel Flachzangen.

Range, seines Zeichens und berufen durch Politiker als Generalbundesanwalt tituliert, strebt ein Verfahren wegen Landesverrat an gegen diese Journalisten. Das ist der selbeGeneralbundesanwalt, der kein Verfahren durchgezogen hat gegen "Unbekannt" zum Belauschen des Handys der Kanzlerin, weiterer Regierungsmitglieder sowie anderer Parlamentstierchen und der deutschen Wirtschaft im Fall von Industriespionage. Und das ist der selbe Generalbundesanwalt, der kein Verfahren wegen Landesverrat durchgezogen hat im Fall des Geheimdienstes BND der ausländischen Geheimdiensten zugearbeitet hat. (Der Generalbundesanwalt und die NSA | beck-community)

Also wie man sieht läuft da mächtig etwas schief - und das ist mit dem Parteinsystem so nicht abänderbar, weil die Fritzen solche Typen wie den Herrn Generalbundesanwal Range in die Position bringen, um dann genau das ihn machen zu lassen was er eben macht oder nicht macht - weshalb siehe oben man hier schön sieht, das Wählen nix ändert sonst wäre die Wahl verboten, weil würde man mit Wahlen etwas ändern wären solche Typen halt weg raus tschüß, dem ist aber nicht so.


----------



## Research (2. August 2015)

Gerüchten zufolge gab es ein Land in Europa was es geschafft hat, ohne Regierung zu leben.

Dafür müssten aber mal die Leute anfangen strategisch zu wählen.

Und Legitim oder nicht.

Sterbequote?
Schön wärs. 

Moral?
Oha, da musste ich lachen. Erzählt hier was von gelenkten Politikern und dann Moral.

Lobbyismus?

Abgeordnetenwatch: Bundestag muss Lobbyisten offenlegen | ZEIT ONLINE


> Linke und Grüne übermittelten daraufhin jeweils eine Liste, Union und SPD jedoch nicht.


Guck nach, entscheide dann.
Die Listen kannst du dir bestimmt selber ergoogeln.

Und JA. Nichtwähler sind SCHULD. Hamburg mit knapp 50% Wahlbeteiligung.
Da hätten die Nichtwähler sich sogar absprechen können. Tun sie aber ned. Sie sitzen zu Hause und beschweren sich wie schlecht doch alles ist und das man es ned ändern kann.

Sie beschuldigen lieber diejenigen die Wählen gehen und beschweren sich dann über die Politik.
Wählt etwas das noch nicht vereinnahmt wurde. Ultraviolett zum Beispiel.
Das wäre mal was, dafür würde ich Eintritt zahlen.

Zwingt die einfach in eine nichtregierbare Lage.


----------



## IluBabe (2. August 2015)

Research schrieb:


> Wählt etwas das noch nicht vereinnahmt wurde. Ultraviolett zum Beispiel.


Du kappierst es halt nicht, aber es gibt noch Hoffnung das es mal klick macht, zumindest wenn man kein Pessimist ist.  - Man muss nicht religiös sein um die Aussage zu verstehen:  „Der Teufel scheißt immer auf den größten Haufen.“  Kauf dir doch einfach Politische Ponerologie: Amazon.de: Dr. Andrzej M. Lobaczewski: Bücher ('hust' gibts auch als *.pdf 'hust') für ne WE Lektüre zumindest als Einstieg - und wenn du nicht verstehst das deine Naivität wie in der Aussage oben sich mit der Realität nicht verträgt, kannst auch nur du selbst dich da rausholen; frei nach Kant: „Aufklärung ist der Ausgang des Menschen aus seiner selbstverschuldeten Unmündigkeit." Das kannst aber nur du selbst machen.

Das schöne an Sprichwörtern ist sie tragen mindestens mal einen Kern an Wahrheit in sich, wenn nicht sogar eine Allgemeingültigkeit. Lord Acton hat den Satz geprägt: „Macht korrumpiert, absolute Macht korrumpiert absolut.”


----------



## JimSim3 (2. August 2015)

Ich kann die Einstellung ja sehr gut nachvollziehen... Jemand der in der Schlangengrube "Partei" oben raus kommt, ist wahrscheinlich keiner den man regieren lassen sollte. Wenn man sich ab und zu mal mit regionalen Politikern unterhält stellt man ebenfalls schnell fest, dass die Meinung der Basis und das was die Bundesregierung machen zwei komplett unterschiedliche Dinge sind. Besonders schön momentan an der SPD zu beobachten, wo praktisch jeder Beschluss der Basis ignoriert und in das Gegenteil umgekehrt wird.

Dass man dann die Schnauze voll hat, kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen... Das die Wahl einer anderen Partei wahrscheinlich nichts bis wenig ändert stimmt... Ja. Aber wenn du nicht wählst hast du die Gewissheit das sich nichts ändert.

Merkel wird sicherlich nicht 2030 das Amt der Kanzlerin unter tränen ablehnen weil nur noch 30% zur Wahl gegangen sind. Die stört es ja jetzt schon nicht, das nicht einmal 30% sie gewählt haben oder eine große Koalition wollten. Tatsächlich fördert sie mit ihrer Politik ja genau dieses Verhalten. Je weniger Leute wählen gehen oder sich für Politik interessieren, desto besser für Leute wie Merkel.

In einer Demokratie ist es die Pflicht eines jeden Bürgers sich über die Politik zu informieren, zu überprüfen das die getroffenen Entscheidungen im eigenen und im Sinne des Volkes sind und ggf. korrigierende Maßnahmen einzuleiten. (Eine andere Partei wählen, Demonstrieren, Initiativen gründen etc.) Anders kann eine Demokratie nicht funktionieren. Deswegen ist es ja auch so wichtig, dass wir in Deutschland geregelte Arbeitszeiten haben, niemand mehr als 40 Stunden die Woche arbeiten sollte und damit genug Zeit hat sich politisch zu engagieren.

Unser System hat schwächen, die hat leider jedes System. Die Aufgabe der Bürger ist es konsequent gegen diese Schwächen anzuarbeiten. Das ist extrem frustrierend, aber notwendig. Wenn du glaubst es ist "Alternativlos" und egal was du machst spielt keine Rolle haben solche Leute wie Merkel bereits gewonnen. Denn der Bürger HAT Macht, er muss sie nur nutzen und seinen Arsch von der Couch bewegen. Nicht wählen bringt gar nichts. Wenn man was ändern will muss man was tun, das muss nicht unbedingt durch die Wahl sein, aber irgendwie muss man sich engagieren sonst passiert nichts außer, dass das System zunehmend schlechter wird.


----------



## IluBabe (2. August 2015)

JimSim3 schrieb:


> Ich kann die Einstellung ja sehr gut nachvollziehen... Jemand der in der Schlangengrube "Partei" oben raus kommt, ist wahrscheinlich keiner den man regieren lassen sollte. Wenn man sich ab und zu mal mit regionalen Politikern unterhält stellt man ebenfalls schnell fest, dass die Meinung der Basis und das was die Bundesregierung machen zwei komplett unterschiedliche Dinge sind. Besonders schön momentan an der SPD zu beobachten, wo praktisch jeder Beschluss der Basis ignoriert und in das Gegenteil umgekehrt wird.


Nunja wir sprechen hier nicht von Regionalpolitik, oder hat deine Gemeinde einen Geheimdienst. Hier gehts schon vordergründig um EU-Diktatur, BRiD™- 'repräsentativ' Regierungsstrukturen und Landes™- 'repräsentativ' Regierungsstrukturen.



JimSim3 schrieb:


> In einer Demokratie[...] und ggf. korrigierende Maßnahmen einzuleiten.


Wenn das gänge, wäre es schön. Das System hat aber etwas dagegen, auch wenn Artikel 20 des GG etwas anderes sagt.



JimSim3 schrieb:


> (Eine andere Partei wählen, Demonstrieren, Initiativen gründen etc.) Anders kann eine Demokratie nicht funktionieren.


Option eins kann man ausschließen s.o.. Wie gut Option zwei klappt sieht man bei Stuttgart21 für Gutmenschen und Pegida bei Schlechtmenschen aus Sichtweise der Gutmenschen - letztlich also egal, es kommt nix bei rum. Wie gut Option drei klappt ist eine Frage der Koorumpierbarkeit. Siehe Gewerkschaften, Stiftungen, Vereine und APOs. Sofern eine Struktur=Initiative eine bestimmte Größe überschreitet, die zugleich den Punkt markiert der tatsächlich Einfluss ausüben läßt, ist aber auch zugleich der Punkt erreicht, dass die Attraktivität gegeben ist für alle die Macht ausüben wollen und schwups hats im Zulauf den selben Scheiß wie mit jeder anderen Interessenvertretung auch, nebst dem das sie unterwandert wird um sie von innen zu zerstören oder aber nach außen so zu repräsentieren wie sie eigentlich nicht wäre ohne die Agent Provocateurs. Nochmal zum mitschreiben eine Partei ist eine Interessenvertretung. Eine Intiative ist eine Interessenvertretung. Eine Demonstration ist eine Interessenvertretung gegen ein Interesse. Es steht nur nicht Partei drauf. Es kommt also immer das Gleiche raus nämlich Grütze, sobald die kritische Masse überschritten wird.


----------



## JimSim3 (2. August 2015)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Nunja wir sprechen hier nicht von Regionalpolitik, oder hat deine Gemeinde einen Geheimdienst. Hier gehts schon vordergründig um EU-Diktatur, BRiD™- 'repräsentativ' Regierungsstrukturen und Landes™- 'repräsentativ' Regierungsstrukturen.



Gut, aber eine Partei lebt nunmal von ihrer Basis. Vorschläge und Partei-Programm werden oder sollten zumindest auch in Rücksprache mit der Basis erstellt werden. Aber ich gebe dir da ja recht. Mein Beispiel mit der SPD war ja nur zur Veranschaulichung, dass das eben nicht mehr wirklich gemacht wird, bzw. ignoriert wird. Darüber ist die Basis allerdings genau so wenig erfreut wie du...



> Wenn das gänge, wäre es schön. Das System hat aber etwas dagegen, auch wenn Artikel 20 des GG etwas anderes sagt.
> 
> 
> Option eins kann man ausschließen s.o.. Wie gut Option zwei klappt sieht man bei Stuttgart21 für Gutmenschen und Pegida bei Schlechtmenschen aus Sichtweise der Gutmenschen - letztlich also egal, es kommt nix bei rum. Wie gut Option drei klappt ist eine Frage der Koorumpierbarkeit. Siehe Gewerkschaften, Stiftungen, Vereine und APOs. Sofern eine Struktur=Initiative eine bestimmte Größe überschreitet, die zugleich den Punkt markiert der tatsächlich Einfluss ausüben läßt, ist aber auch zugleich der Punkt erreicht, dass die Attraktivität gegeben ist für alle die Macht ausüben wollen und schwups hats im Zulauf den selben Scheiß wie mit jeder anderen Interessenvertretung auch, nebst dem das sie unterwandert wird um sie von innen zu zerstören oder aber nach außen so zu repräsentieren wie sie eigentlich nicht wäre ohne die Agent Provocateurs. Nochmal zum mitschreiben eine Partei ist eine Interessenvertretung. Eine Intiative ist eine Interessenvertretung. Eine Demonstration ist eine Interessenvertretung gegen ein Interesse. Es steht nur nicht Partei drauf. Es kommt also immer das Gleiche raus nämlich Grütze, sobald die kritische Masse überschritten wird.



Dir ist bewusst, dass das sowas wie eine sich selbst erfüllende Prophezeiung ist?  Ich hab mal nen schönen Bericht aus den USA gesehen mit lokalen Politikern. Die haben es in den USA mittlerweile echt schwer fähige Politiker nach D.C. zu schicken, denn auf diese Arschlochpolitik hat kein vernünftiger Mensch bock. Das Problem? Jetzt wollen natürlich nur noch Arschlöcher nach D.C. und das führt natürlich zu noch mehr Arschlochpolitik.

Das gleiche zeichnet sich leider hier in Deutschland ab...

Demokratie lebt halt von ihren Bürgern. Gerade in Zeiten von Arschlochpolitik MÜSSEN sich intelligente und integere Personen quälen und anfangen sich an der Politik zu beteiligen. So frustrierend das ist. Aber wenn die Personen mit noch intaktem moralischen Kompass sich aus der Politik verabschieden, wer soll dann gute Politik machen?


----------



## IluBabe (2. August 2015)

JimSim3 schrieb:


> Dir ist bewusst, dass das sowas wie eine sich selbst erfüllende Prophezeiung ist?


Deshalb kommt es alle Nasen lang zum Systemreset, in den so angeblich wunderprächtig funktionierenden Demokratien - mal ausgenommen von den USA, weil dort interessiert es halt keine Sau, wenn dir da wer blöd kommt wird er übern Haufen gepustet (was ja auch richtig ist), und eben deshalb gehts (neben nen paar anderen Problemen) da auch zu wie es zugeht (Die Knastindustrie freut sich über bilige Arbeitskräfte). Der Mittelstand - Träger der bürgelichen Gesellschaft - ist platt, das halbe Land lebt in Zelten und mobilen Karawans, in Großstädten regieren die örtlichen Gangs erheben ihre Steuern, ihr Gesetz gilt und sie übernehmen die Wohlfahrt für Bedürftigte. So what.


JimSim3 schrieb:


> Das gleiche zeichnet sich leider hier in Deutschland ab...


 Selbes in französischen Banglieus, Europa ist auf dem Sprung dahin. Wer das nicht sieht ist blind.



JimSim3 schrieb:


> Demokratie lebt halt von ihren Bürgern.


Demokratie existiert auf kosten ihrer Bürger und verteilt solang um, bis es nix mehr umzuverteilen gibt. 



JimSim3 schrieb:


> Gerade in Zeiten von Arschlochpolitik MÜSSEN sich intelligente und integere Personen quälen und anfangen sich an der Politik zu beteiligen. So frustrierend das ist. Aber wenn die Personen mit noch intaktem moralischen Kompass sich aus der Politik verabschieden, wer soll dann gute Politik machen?


Tzzz, du glaubst ernsthaft das Politik also Gesetzte von Politikern gemacht werden, also >>heute<<? Ne ne lass mal. Integre Menschen haben in der heutigen Politik nichts zu sagen. Wer was anderes denkt, glaubt nur daran, die Realität hat den Glauben überholt. Ein Politiker kann die Gesetzentwürfe gar nicht lesen, verstehen, kommentieren die da durchgewunken werden, das ist zeitlich gar nicht drin, mit Ausschüßen und eigenem Wahlkreis - defakto regieren die Ausschüße und die bekommen ihre Gesetzesvorlagen von der Verwaltung und hier schreiben nicht die Beamten die Gesetze. Oder glaubst du ernsthaft das Integre Menschen nen ESM durchgewunken hätten. Da gibt es nen Parteikurs, gerichtet nach der Parteiführung, wer da ausspurt, ist nicht mehr auf der Liste in der nächsten Wahlperiode. Das integre Menschen was in diesem Parteiapparat verändern könnten ist religiöses Gebrabbel aus der Politreligion. Es wird das passieren was passieren muss, weil es unausweichlich ist. So wird das Spiel seit Jahrhunderten gespielt.


----------



## JimSim3 (2. August 2015)

D.h. deine Lösung ist sich Popcorn zu machen und zuzugucken wie die Welt brennt?


----------



## IluBabe (2. August 2015)

Humm. Jooar, führt halt kein Weg dran vorbei. Rauszögern gilt nicht. Danach ist halt immer ein davor. Solang es so gepolte Leute gibt die auf eine Weltregierung, eine XY aller Länder vereinigt euch oder wir brauchen die Umma Lösung setzen und dazu nen Haufen Gutmenschen kommen, also grob gesagt "größere Strukturen lösen Probleme" Lösungsgläubige gibt, wird das nix werden, aber das ist nur meine bescheidene Meinung. Und bitte nicht verwechseln mit ich will die Welt brennen sehen. Sie wird es einfach tun.

Vom Thema her, um nicht zu weit abzuschweifen, ist das schon spannend. Mal gucken was netzpolitik.org so raus haut in nächster Zeit, nachdem sie medial nun gepushed wurden, als die Guten und damit über jeden Zweifel erhaben sind, also moralisch das einwandfrei Etikett vom Mainstream aufgebabberlt bekommen haben.


----------



## eRaTitan (3. August 2015)

_Ich habe von Netzpolitik.org vorher noch nie was gehört und der Artikel  über die Überwachung ist an mir komplett vorbeigegangen. Das ist wohl  den meisten in Deutschland so ergangen. Finde ich korrekt von der  Bundesstaatsanwaltschaft noch ein bisschen Promo für die zu machen. Der  Artikel ist übrigens richtig skanadalös. Die Merkel hat sich dauernd aus  der Affäre gezogen mit der Behauptung man wüsste ja von nichts. Nun  haben wir den Beweis, dass es so nicht stimmt. Wenn sie sowieso auf die  Bürgerrechte scheißt, dann hätte man wenigstens bei Industriespionage  aufjedenfall was machen müssen. Ich hoffe paar deutsche Konzerne werden  die Bundesregierung ordendlich verklagen, da das Deutsche Volk wie immer  sich zu bequem ist um etwas deswegen zu machen. In jedem anderen Land  würden bereits Autos brennen und vor dem Bundestag Barrikaden errichtet  werden._


----------



## IluBabe (4. August 2015)

eRaTitan schrieb:


> Ich habe von Netzpolitik.org vorher noch nie was gehört und der Artikel  über die Überwachung ist an mir komplett vorbeigegangen. Das ist wohl  den meisten in Deutschland so ergangen.


Ich hab nun etwas länger überlegt ob ich das schreib, aber warum nicht hab ich mir dann gesagt. Ohne dir nahzutreten wollen, du spiegelst dich in dem was den mesiten so geht. Das ist kein VOrwurf noch eine Anklage. Nur find ich es befreiend zu sehen, dass du den Mut hast das so offen hier hinzuschreiben. Gerade in Anbetracht dessen, dass sich wie weiter zuvor ersichtlich, jene die sich mit solchen Sachverhalten auseinadnersetzen durchaus unterschiedliche Standpunkte aufgrund ihrer Gesamthaltung dazu einnehmen. Es macht mich ein Stück weit traurig zu lesen, dass es vorbeigangen ist an dir, und ja da wirst du stellvertretend auch für viele andere stehen. Aber noch mehr beklemmt es mich zu sehen, dass selbst diejnigen die diesen Vorfall sehen und darüber reden dann nicht noch zwei Schritte weiter denken. Ich würde drauf wetten das die Masse es nicht interessiert. Der Teil den es interessiert, aber auch nicht informiert ist und es wahrscheinlich nur einer Medienquelle nach zu einem dürftigen Blickwinkel (der ihnen präsentiert wird vom konsumierten Medium) aufnehmen und dann ablegen. Das darin sich aber so viele Facetten des politischen Geschehens spiegeln ist aber nur wenigen bewußt und die die Bandbreite der Verzweigungen die sich aufspannt nicht ersterhand ausmachbar. Spätestens dann wenn politisch korrekt die Schotten runter gehen oder irgendwie die eigene Sicht damit unter Beschuß gerät. 

Naja die Zeit ist zu schnelllebig und der Vorfall an sich unbedeutend, die Medien sind fast auch schon drüber hinweg. Also was interessiert es schon. Indect läuft so oder so, ob da nun nen paar Aktivisten was dagegen haben werden oder nicht. Und wenn dies sich oh wunder zur Affaire ausweitet um die Kanzlerin aus dem Sattel zu holen, ists halt auch so. Es fragt zum Schluss auch niemand mehr warum wurde das sorum angeleiert, warum der Skandal der ohne Zweifel da ist über so einen banalen Zusammenhang gepuscht. Warum ner kleinen Klitsche von Journalisten an die Redaktionsgurgel gehen mit dem Bundesstaatsanwalt, wo doch andere Zeitschrift auch alle Nasen lang sich damit rühemen ihenn würden geheime Dokumente aus Ausschüßen vorliegen - da wird zitiert - kommentiert - Meinung gemacht, in den Medien der SPD, in den Bertelsmannmedien und so weiter. 

Der Hamster im Rad holt die Kohle rein für den nächsten Monat das zuvor geschilderte rückt in die Ferne/ist uninteressant. Und dann brennt das Haus und jeder fragt wie konnte es nur dazu kommen. Welche Versicherung zahlt?  Und wer ist eigentlich Schuld?


----------



## tigra456 (4. August 2015)

Edit...


----------



## eRaTitan (4. August 2015)

> Ich hab nun etwas länger überlegt ob ich das schreib, aber warum nicht  hab ich mir dann gesagt. Ohne dir nahzutreten wollen, du spiegelst dich  in dem was den mesiten so geht. Das ist kein Vorwurf noch eine Anklage.  Nur find ich es befreiend zu sehen, dass du den Mut hast das so offen  hier hinzuschreiben. Gerade in Anbetracht dessen, dass sich wie weiter  zuvor ersichtlich, jene die sich mit solchen Sachverhalten  auseinadnersetzen durchaus unterschiedliche Standpunkte aufgrund ihrer  Gesamthaltung dazu einnehmen. Es macht mich ein Stück weit traurig zu  lesen, dass es vorbeigangen ist an dir, und ja da wirst du  stellvertretend auch für viele andere stehen. Aber noch mehr beklemmt es  mich zu sehen, dass selbst diejnigen die diesen Vorfall sehen und  darüber reden dann nicht noch zwei Schritte weiter denken. Ich würde  drauf wetten das die Masse es nicht interessiert.



_
Das sich die meisten nicht dafür Interessieren ist wirklich schlimm. Aber was soll man machen..._ 




> das System ist eh kacke und da gehört ein Resetz her



_
Dem kann ich nur zustimmen!_ _ idioten regieren unsere Welt, traurig aber war. _

_Zu dem Artikel muss ich noch sagen:_



N_SA Spioniert aus - "joa ist halt so" 
Blogger berichtet etwas - "den machen wir fertig"  


Willkommen in der freien Welt._ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nazzy (4. August 2015)

> Ohne jetzt hier jemand beleidigen zu wollen, aber in nem PC Forum über  Wahlbeteiligung und Systemkritik zu reden... puh irgendwie find ich das  Forum etwas unpassend.



Komisch, das hört / liest man jedes mal.  Da ist es auch tlw egal, in welchem Forum man sich befindet. Man sollte überall über Politik etc. diskutieren. Das ist doch genau das Problem in unserer Gesellschaft.
Die "Ohnmacht", in den Köpfen der Menschen. " Lasst die mal machen, das sind Politker, die müssen Ahnung haben. Ich möchte mich nicht damit beschäftigen.  - Ja, wir sehen ja, wohin das führt. 
Ich war ja selber eine lange Zeit totalverblendet und mich scherrte es einen " Dreck", was die Politiker machen, weil ich genug eigene " Probleme" hatte. Wenn man dann mal etwas Ruhe und Zeit findet und sich ein bisschen Informiert, dann merkt man erstmal, in welcher kranken Welt wir leben.
Und der ganze Schmarrn mit böse Russen und böse Amis...lasst den Quatsch, beschimpft lieber die beknackten Banken und die Hintermänner. 
Die gleichgeschalteten Medien kannste doch sowieso in die Tonne hauen. Jeder, der  noch einen klaren Verstand  besitzt, riecht es doch schon, wenn gelogen wird und wann nicht. Da werden gerne mal 100 Leute in einer Ecke gestellt, die Kamera schwenkt darauf und in der ARD heisst es  dann : " Zehntausende protestierten" ..., entweder sind die so blöd, oder haben garkeine Lust mehr, wirklich zu recherchieren. Aber wir wissen es ja eigentlich besser, oder ? 

Und die " Geschichte" mit Netzpolitk.org...ja, ist mal wieder ein guter Beweis, wer hier eigentlich das sagen hat. Andere schalten und walten, wie sie wollen - Und der kleine Pöbel bekommt direkt einen Arschtritt.


----------



## xNeo92x (4. August 2015)

Ich habe bei sowas immer das Gefühl, dass unsere Gesellschaft einfach abgestumpft geworden ist.
Ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass sich viele für dieses Thema interessieren, aber vor vielleicht 10 Jahren hätte es noch mehr Leute interessiert.
Mittlerweile kommen ja schon fast täglich Meldung über Spionage usw. und ich glaube das stumpft ab. Die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung ignoriert es einfach bzw. versucht es zu verdrängen.
Ich denke, daran sind auch die vielen, fehlgeschlagenen Proteste schuld. Wie oft wurde schon gegen die Spionage über Jahre hinweg protestiert?
Und was hat es gebracht? Absolut nichts!
Es gibt an drei Stellen bei dem Thema folgende Probleme: 
1. Man kämpft gegen Lobbyisten. Gegen Menschen mit viel Geld. Und diese können ohne Probleme auch die Regierung beeinflussen; Gesetze hin oder her.
2. Die Regierung besteht aus alten Säcken, die sich über Jahre hinweg einander unter die Arme gegriffen haben. Wie eine Mafia. Neuer Wind, neue Ideen und Veränderungen bedeuten für sie das Aus dieser "Familie".
3. Die Proteste/Medien: Es hat früher oft genug Proteste gegeben. Was auch gut ist. Aber bei so ziemlich jedem Protest gibt es, erstens irgendwelche Spinner/("Braune"), die gewalttätig werden und zweitens die bezahlten Medien, die diese Proteste in einem negativen Licht dastehen lassen und so gut wie alle Protestierenden als Verschwörer und/oder Spinner dastehen lassen.
Ergo, trauen sich immer weniger Menschen zu protestieren und aktiv zu werden, weil sie um ihren Status in der Gesellschaft fürchten und sehen, dass es sowieso nichts bringt.


----------



## tigra456 (4. August 2015)

Edit....


----------



## Stryke7 (4. August 2015)

Findet es noch jemand ein wenig seltsam, dass die Einschätzung von Staatsgeheimnissen an Außenstehende übergeben wird? 

Und wer soll das überhaupt sein?  Gibt es Firmen,  die sich darauf spezialisieren für verschiedene Länder oder andere Unternehmen Informationen allerhand einzustufen?


----------



## KrHome (4. August 2015)

Zur Info:
"netzpolitik.org": Maas versetzt Range in den Ruhestand | ZEIT ONLINE

Tjo, der Maas hat offensichtlich den Längsten.


----------



## IluBabe (4. August 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Gibt es Firmen,  die sich darauf spezialisieren für verschiedene Länder oder andere Unternehmen Informationen allerhand einzustufen?


Nennt sich Rating Agentur. Ok Scherz bei Seite.

Justizminister Maas entlässt  Generalbundesanwalt Range (Justizminister Maas entzieht Generalbundesanwalt Range das Vertrauen) - So so. Also Range weg, da überzogen. Und nun? Immer noch keine Verfahren wegen Abhören Kanzlerinhandy Regierungskommunikation, Abgeordneten und Industriespionage. Immer noch kein Verfahren zur Aufklärung der Zuarbeit deutscher Geheimdienste für ausländisch Dienste. Usw. und so fort. Schön zu sehen das der Dreck der so passiert mit solchen Aktionen weiterhin auf dem Abstellgleis steht und vor sich hinköchelt, ohne tatsächliche Entsorgung. Range weg neuer GBA rein und Teppich drüber. 1A Politik.

Vor allem in Hinblick auf: *Warum hat Maas Range nicht angewiesen, das Ermittlungsverfahren einzustellen?* (Verfahren gegen Netzpolitik.org: Harald Range geht gegen Heiko Maas in die Offensive - Politik - Tagesspiegel)


> Mit seinen Äußerungen legt Range indirekt nahe, dass Maas, der gegenüber Range weisungsbefugt ist, von Anfang an über das Vorgehen Ranges informiert gewesen ist. Es ist schwer vorstellbar, dass Range ein so brisantes Ermittlungsverfahren einleitet, ohne seinen Dienstherrn zuvor zu informieren.


Erst rumzensieren durch Verfahren, mit halt Strafandrohung im Fall von Verurteilung also Druck ausüben und Einschüchtern und nun mit Gegenwind die Justiz opfern. Klasse Politik. Klar ist es nicht prall das gegen die sozusagen "Whitleblower" ermittelt wurde (mal abgesehen davon das Netzpolitik.org nicht jedermanns Geschmack ist in der politischen Verortung), nur das was mit dem Paukenschlag von Maas gemacht wird zeigt, umsomehr das die Justiz in Deutschland nichts mit Rechtsstaat zu tun hat. Unabhängigkeit der Justiz? Drauf ge******. 



tigra456 schrieb:


> Edit...


Bei dem Beitrag 79 Edit musst ich lachen. Ist das jetzt Einsicht, oder was steckt dahinter.


----------



## DKK007 (4. August 2015)

Ist richtig, das der gehen musste. Je sollte aber auch gleich der Herr Maas vom Verfassungsschutz gefeuert werden. Der Typ ist auch untragbar. Seine Behörde bekommt es nicht hin ein paar bekannte Nazis zu überwachen, aber schön mehr Leute für Internetüberwachung einstellen.


----------



## JePe (4. August 2015)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist richtig, das der gehen musste.



Nein, ist es nicht. Und ich verstehe beim besten Willen nicht, warum es dafuer auch noch Szenenapplaus gibt.

Herr Range ist Teil der Exekutive und befolgt die Gesetze, die von der Legislative - der auch Herr Maas angehoert - gemacht werden. Anstatt sich de facto ueber die Gewaltenteilung hinwegzusetzen haette Herr Maas z. B. den in Frage gestellten Paragraphen justieren oder streichen koennen, so er dafuer eine parlamentarische Mehrheit bekommen haette. So wurde die Judikative - und die allein haette darueber zu befinden gehabt, ob hier ein strafwuerdiger Vorgang vorliegt oder nicht - ausgebootet. Ich kann daran nichts tolles erkennen.


----------



## IluBabe (4. August 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> Nein, ist es nicht. Und ich verstehe beim besten Willen nicht, warum es dafuer auch noch Szenenapplaus gibt.


Naja Gewaltenteilung gab es schon seit langem nicht mehr. Das Zauberwort heißt Weisungsgebunden. Nur hier wirds mal offensichtlich für die, die es sehen wollen/können. Der Rest schimpft halt über Range, wegen besseren Unwissens, die nächsten über Maas der dafür auch nix kann, weil das sicher nicht seine Schnappsidee war den GBA anzuweisen gegen Netzpolitik.org zu ermitteln. Aber passt schon. Hauptsache die Nazis sind an allem Schuld, dann hat der Gutmensch nen beruhigten Schlaf.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (5. August 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> Nein, ist es nicht. Und ich verstehe beim besten Willen nicht, warum es dafuer auch noch Szenenapplaus gibt.
> 
> Herr Range ist Teil der Exekutive und befolgt die Gesetze, die von der Legislative - der auch Herr Maas angehoert - gemacht werden. Anstatt sich de facto ueber die Gewaltenteilung hinwegzusetzen haette Herr Maas z. B. den in Frage gestellten Paragraphen justieren oder streichen koennen, so er dafuer eine parlamentarische Mehrheit bekommen haette. So wurde die Judikative - und die allein haette darueber zu befinden gehabt, ob hier ein strafwuerdiger Vorgang vorliegt oder nicht - ausgebootet. Ich kann daran nichts tolles erkennen.


Das kommt dabei raus, wenn man sich das ganze nicht richtig durchliest bzw. nicht richtig recherchiert. Da muss ich im übrigen auch einigen "Presse-Medien" einen Vorwurf machen. Fast überall wird publiziert, das Maas den Range rausgeschmissen hat. Das ist völliger Blödsinn. Maas hat dem Generalbundesanwalt lediglich sein Vertrauen entzogen und stellt mit dem Kanzleramt zusammen einen Antrag beim Bundespräsident, Range in den vorgezogenen Ruhestand zu schicken. Aktuell sieht die Sachlage also aus, das Maas dem Generalbundesanwalt Range kein Vertrauen mehr entgegenbringt und somit von einer weiteren direkten Zusammenarbeit absehen wird, was im Grunde ein nachvollziehbarer Schritt ist, wenn Zweifel an der Amtsführung bzw. Ausübung aufkommen. Ob und vor allem wie der noch aktuelle Generalbundesanwalt aus seinem Amt entlassen wird, steht jetzt zur Diskussion bzw. Entscheidung. Der Justizminister Maas hat sich also über niemanden hinweggesetzt.

Range schien mit dem Einleiten der Ermittlungen wegen Landesverrat ein Example statuieren zu wollen. Dabei stellt sich die Frage, was dort die Motivation war. Soll dem Volk gezeigt werden, wie brisant die publizierten Dokumente waren? Soll gezeigt werden, das sogar die Presse zu weit gehen kann? Mir zeigt es definitiv nur eines. In diesem Fall hat es der Staat nicht geschaft, alle Löcher zu stopfen und es wurden dabei Informationen ans Licht gebracht, die auf Grund der Späh-Skandale der letzten 2 Jahre sowieso vom Volk äußerst negativ aufgenommen werden. Der Effekt danach war deutlich zu vernehmen. Das Volk (die Wähler) waren sauer. Um die Notwendigkeit dieser Maßnahmen und Brisanz dieser Informationen zu unterstreichen wurde gegen die Presse mit den vielleicht schlimmsten Titel gearbeitet, der aus patriotischer Sicht möglich ist: Landesverrat!
Ein verzweifelter Versuch etwas noch positiv aussehen zu lassen, was sowieso bis zum Himmel stinkt.

Aber war es Landeverrat? Was für ein Effekt können diese Informationen auf die innere sowie äußere Sicherheit haben? Die Antwort ist absolut klar. Keinen! Es sollen die üblichen Kommunikationskanäle vor allem über das Internet stärker überwacht werden? Als ob die potenziel gefährlichen Personen noch die etablierten Kommunikationswege nutzen. Social Networks zur koordination von Anschlägen? Das ist bei denen schon sowas von vorvorgestern! Die haben sich seit Snowden bereits schon völlig in ihrer Kommunikation umgestellt. Diese Informationen nützen also nur einer Partei. Und zwar dem Volk der Bundesrepublik. Denn es weiß jetzt bescheid, was der Verfassungsschutz dort vor hatte und kann darauf mehr oder weniger reagieren. Aber unseren Gegnern irgendwelche Türen geöffnet wurde da definitiv nicht. Da war Snowden schneller.

Es ist also laut Definition kein Landesverrat und die Ermittlungen sind somit eine einzige Farce. Range hat sich dort instrumentalisieren lassen und sein Amt dafür missbraucht, um die Enthüllung geheimer Dokumente zu ahnden, dessen einzige Brisanz Interesse beim Volk weckt, aber bei keinem Gegner dieses Landes. Oder ist das Volk jetzt der Gegner?

Maas hat Range zurecht das Vertrauen entzogen und stellt auch zurecht beim Bundespräsidenten den Antrag, Range aus dem Amt zu entlassen. Man könnte Maas natürlich jetzt anlasten, das er sich nicht von Anfang an gegen diesen Fall gewehrt hat und deswegen sich jetzt zum handeln gezwungen sah. Das macht aber am Ende die Entscheidung und die Handlung nicht weniger wichtig bzw. richtig.


----------



## DKK007 (5. August 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> Herr Range ist Teil der Exekutive und befolgt die Gesetze, die von der Legislative - der auch Herr Maas angehoert - gemacht werden. Anstatt sich de facto ueber die Gewaltenteilung hinwegzusetzen haette Herr Maas z. B. den in Frage gestellten Paragraphen justieren oder streichen koennen, so er dafuer eine parlamentarische Mehrheit bekommen haette. So wurde die Judikative - und die allein haette darueber zu befinden gehabt, ob hier ein strafwuerdiger Vorgang vorliegt oder nicht - ausgebootet. Ich kann daran nichts tolles erkennen.



Nur warum ermittelt der jetzt gegen ein paar Journalisten, wo zig anzeigen gegen die NSA vorliegen und es dafür ja auch genug Beweise gibt. Range scheint also klar auf der Seite der Geheimdienste zu stehen. Sieht man ja auch, daran das er sofort auf die Anzeige vom Verfassungsschutzchef reagiert hat. Wahrscheinlich spielen die auch noch zusammen Golf o.ä.


----------



## IluBabe (5. August 2015)

Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> Es ist also laut Definition kein Landesverrat und die Ermittlungen sind somit eine einzige Farce.


Da sagte er in der Stellungnahme heute etwas anderes aus. (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_cBONHz40M)



Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> Maas hat Range zurecht das Vertrauen entzogen und stellt auch zurecht beim Bundespräsidenten den Antrag, Range aus dem Amt zu entlassen.


Maas hat Range die Anweisung gegeben die Ermittlungen einzustellen. Da kein Bürokrat in Deutschland auch nur einen Furz läßt ohne Anweisung, gab es mindestens auch eine von Maas zur Einleitung der Ermittlungen. Dieses Spielchen zwischen hin und herschieben der Verantwortlichkeiten machts nicht besser. Das offenkundige spricht Range selbst aus - es gibt keine unabhängige Justiz(sie oben Stellungnahme). Das ist das einzige was die Menschen interessieren sollte. Zu mehr ist das Theather nicht zu gebrauchen. Das wird jetzt eh versacken zwischen den Instanzen, es gibt maximal noch etwas Stühlerücken. - Was an sich schief läuft darum geht es nicht, und darüber wird eh später gerichtet werden.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (5. August 2015)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Da sagte er in der Stellungnahme heute etwas anderes aus. (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_cBONHz40M)


Da sagt die Definition des §94 StGB zum Thema Landesverrat aber etwas anderes:


> Das Delikt des Landesverrates ist die Kernstraftat der Spionage. Landesverrat begeht, wer ein Staatsgeheimnis  einer fremden Macht oder einem ihrer Mittelsmänner mitteilt oder sonst  an einen Unbefugten gelangen lässt oder öffentlich bekanntmacht, um die Bundesrepublik Deutschland  zu benachteiligen oder eine fremde Macht zu begünstigen, und dadurch  die Gefahr eines schweren Nachteils für die äußere Sicherheit der  Bundesrepublik Deutschland herbeiführt. Staatsgeheimnisse sind gemäß § 93  StGB Tatsachen, Gegenstände oder Erkenntnisse, die nur einem begrenzten  Personenkreis zugänglich sind und vor einer fremden Macht geheim  gehalten werden müssen, um die Gefahr eines schweren Nachteils für die  äußere Sicherheit der Bundesrepublik Deutschland abzuwenden. Eine solche  Gefahr besteht zum Beispiel, wenn eine fremde Macht durch das Geheimnis  die Schlagkraft der Bundeswehr mindern kann


Gerade von dir hätte ich erwartet, der Stellungnahme etwas mehr  Misstrauen entgegen zubringen. Ein Gutachten, das zu dem Schluss kommt,  ein Staatsgeheimnis zu bestätigen bedeutet noch nicht, das hier eine  Straftat nach §94 getätigt wurde. Wenn überhaupt, kommt hier §95 zur  Anwendung, wo es aber dann nicht mehr um Landesverrat geht. Denn ...
1.  Wurde das Dokument im Inland publiziert. Es wurde zugegebenermaßen in  Kauf genommen, das andere Staaten oder Gegner auf die Dokumente stoßen.  Aber in erster Linie wurde es in der Muttersprache des Staates im Inland  auf inländischen Servern publiziert und somit nicht vorsätzlich einem  anderen Staat oder Gegner ausgehändigt.
2. Sind Staatsgeheimnisse wie  der Name schon sagt Geheimnisse des Staates gegenüber anderen Staaten.  Die Überwachung des Internets seitens der Geheimdienste ist  international kein Geheimnis mehr. Das ganze läuft nur unter Geheim,  damit das Volk keine Bestätigung vom Staat erhält, das wir hier von  unseren Apparaten selbst auch überwacht werden.
3. Wird durch die  Veröffentlichung weder Deutschland benachteiligt noch eine andere Macht  begünstigt. Wie schon gesagt, werden die thematisierten  Kommunikationswege nur noch von unbesonnenen Gefahren genutzt.



IluBabe schrieb:


> Maas hat Range die Anweisung gegeben die  Ermittlungen einzustellen. Da kein Bürokrat in Deutschland auch nur  einen Furz läßt ohne Anweisung, gab es mindestens auch eine von Maas zur  Einleitung der Ermittlungen. Dieses Spielchen zwischen hin und  herschieben der Verantwortlichkeiten machts nicht besser. Das  offenkundige spricht Range selbst aus - es gibt keine unabhängige  Justiz(sie oben Stellungnahme). Das ist das einzige was die Menschen  interessieren sollte. Zu mehr ist das Theather nicht zu gebrauchen. Das  wird jetzt eh versacken zwischen den Instanzen, es gibt maximal noch  etwas Stühlerücken. - Was an sich schief läuft darum geht es nicht, und  darüber wird eh später gerichtet werden.


Klar könnte Maas selbst die entsprechende Anzeige beim  Generalbundesanwalt gemacht haben. Im Zuge dessen gehört es ja dann auch  zu den Aufgaben des Generalbundesanwalts, Ermittlungen anzustellen, um  den Verdacht zu bestätigen oder zu entkräften. Anstatt den Verdacht zu entkräften, hat Range den Verdacht mit dem Gutachten sogar bestätigt. Maas wollte allerdings, das dieses Gutachten nicht öffentlich wird. Daher zweifel ich daran, das Maas die Ermittlungen selbst angeleiert hat. Range bezieht sich anscheinend bei den Begründungen zu den Ermittlungen ausschließlich auf die Deklaration des Dokumentes. Es steht geheim drauf und kommt von einer staatlichen Institution = Staatsgeheimnis. Da könnte theoretisch dann auch ein Kuchenrezept der Ehefrau von Gabriel drinne stehen. Die Frage stellt sich in beiden Fällen nur, in wie fern Deutschland dadurch benachteiligt wird und andere begünstigt.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Nur warum ermittelt der jetzt gegen ein paar  Journalisten, wo zig anzeigen gegen die NSA vorliegen und es dafür ja  auch genug Beweise gibt. Range scheint also klar auf der Seite der  Geheimdienste zu stehen. Sieht man ja auch, daran das er sofort auf die  Anzeige vom Verfassungsschutzchef reagiert hat. Wahrscheinlich spielen  die auch noch zusammen Golf o.ä.


Der Grund ist komplett einfach und banal zu erklären. Die USA ist von uns nur bedingt abhängig, wobei wir deutschen (und damit meine ich überwiegend unsere Volksvertreter) uns von Amerika komplett abhängig gemacht haben. Wenn wir denen in die Suppe spucken, haben wir leider zu viel zu verlieren, während die USA mit den Schultern zuckt und sich denken wird, das wir denen eh nichts können. Und damit haben sie auch recht. Wir importieren Öl und andere wichtige Güter aus den USA. Und wenn diese den Hahn zu drehen, wenn wir denen in die Speichen greifen, dann sehen wir wirklich bescheiden aus. Das ist im übrigen auch genau der Grund, warum der TTIP zurecht so eine Panik verursacht. Die USA hat einfach zu viele Druckmittel, um uns in eine untergeordnete Verhandlungsposition zu drängen. Daher sind diese Verhandlungen auch geheim. Das Volk soll nicht sehen, was wir der USA alles gewähren. Wehren wollen würden wir uns ja, wenn wir nur könnten!


----------



## IluBabe (5. August 2015)

Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> Da sagt die Definition des §94 StGB zum Thema Landesverrat aber etwas anderes: Gerade von dir hätte ich erwartet, der Stellungnahme etwas mehr  Misstrauen entgegen zubringen. [...]


Das Gutachten zitiert er ja, ob das vor einem Richter Bestand hat ist was anderes. Außerdem gehts erstmal ums Staatsgeheimnis ob das ausreicht für Landesverrat müsste nun geprüft werden entwedere Hausintern oder erneut durch Sachverständige. Das aber zu erwarten ist wenn die Staatsanwaltschaft das so sieht und wegen des geäußerten Verdachts Ermittlung einleitet +  halt ein in Auftrag gegebenes Gutachten so sieht das hier Staatsgeheimnisse nach außen gelangten, dann steigt doch die Chance beträchtlich, dass die "Staatssicht" es genau so sehen würde wie es der GBA äußert - also ist da mit Landesverrat zu rechnen. Und da hiltf halt deine Auslegung erstmal wenig. xD Ein Weisungsgebundener Richter wird auch ein Urteil finden können, das gefällig ist (ich erspar mir jetzt den jada jada jada, um unabhängige Richter). Übrigens ist es § 93 StGB laut Pressemitteilung (siehe unten) worin die Begründung für die Aufnahme der Ermittlung verkündet wurde.



Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> Klar könnte Maas selbst die entsprechende Anzeige beim  Generalbundesanwalt gemacht haben.


Die Anzeige hat der Verfassungsschutz gemacht, soweit das in den Medien kollportiert wurde. Maas verteilt die Ressourcen auf die zu bearbeitenden Fälle. Und das dieser "frische Fall", so schnell in Angriff genommen wurde (naja Pressemitteilung siehe unten spiegelt was anderes vor, aber im sinn der Bürokratie ist das schon fix), kann nur politisch motiviert gewesen sein. Der GBA hätte das nicht Angerührt solang es ihm nicht befohlen wurden ist. Und das wurde ihm ja und dann kam halt die Ermittlungsverfahrenseröffnung + Gutachterbeauftragung. Und nun rudert der Justizminister Maas halt zurück. Die SPD Presse wie die WAZ versucht gerade Maas aus der Schußlinie zu befördern durch die Aussage: Maas hätte vor dem vorantreiben des Verfahrens gewarnt usw.. Letztlich aber egal, weil sie (Bundesregierung/SPD/Maas) es halt schon vorher wußten und hätten die Weisungen schon eher erteilen können ohne das öffentliche Prozedere. (Ermittlungen gegen "Netzpolitik"-Blog waren lange bekannt | WAZ.de)



Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> Maas wollte allerdings, das dieses Gutachten nicht öffentlich wird. Daher zweifel ich daran, das Maas die Ermittlungen selbst angeleiert hat.


Das hat nix miteinander zu tun. Es steht die Frage im Raum warum es >>jetzt in der Öffentlichkeit<< ausgewälzt werden musste. Wer hat es auf die mediale Tagesordnung gesetzt.

aus der Pressemitteilung des GBA (https://www.generalbundesanwalt.de/de/showpress.php?themenid=17&newsid=559):


> Die Bundesanwaltschaft hatte aufgrund der Strafanzeigen des Bundesamtes für Verfassungsschutz (BfV) wegen der Veröffentlichung von als Verschlusssache eingestufter Dokumente auf dem Internet-Blog „Netzpolitik.org“ zunächst lediglich einen Prüfvorgang angelegt. Hintergrund hierfür war, dass eine Zuständigkeit der Bundesanwaltschaft in Fällen von Geheimnisverrat nur gegeben ist, wenn ein Staatsgeheimnis im Sinne des § 93 StGB in Rede steht. Das BfV hat im weiteren Verlauf zu dieser Frage ein ausführliches Rechtsgutachten vorgelegt und darin das Vorliegen eines Staatsgeheimnisses bejaht. Daraufhin hat die Bundesanwaltschaft nach kritischer Prüfung zureichende tatsächliche Anhaltspunkte für eine möglicherweise strafbare öffentliche Bekanntgabe eines Staatsgeheimnisses gesehen. Nach § 152 Abs. 2 StPO war sie daher gehalten, ein Ermittlungsverfahren auch gegen die bislang unbekannten, ihr Dienstgeheimnis verletzenden Geheimnisträger einzuleiten.
> 
> Bereits bei der Einleitung des Ermittlungsverfahrens am 13. Mai 2015 hat Generalbundesanwalt Range angewiesen, dass mit Blick auf das hohe Gut der Presse- und Meinungsfreiheit keine Maßnahmen gegen die in den Strafanzeigen des BfV namentlich genannten Journalisten ergriffen werden. Vielmehr hat er entschieden, dass zur Wahrung und Sicherung der Objektivität der Ermittlungen ein externes Gutachten zur Beurteilung des Vorliegens eines Staatsgeheimnisses eingeholt werden soll. Ein solches Gutachten wurde am 19. Juni 2015 in Auftrag gegeben.
> 
> Der weitere Gang des Verfahrens wird der vom Bundesministerium der Justiz und für Verbraucherschutz am vergangenen Freitag angekündigten Einschätzung zu den offenen Rechtsfragen vorbehalten bleiben.


Maas als Dienstherr ist sicher über jeden Schritt in Kentnissstand gewesen (alles andere ist Amtsverfehlung *hust*) und als solcher hat er auch die Weisung gegeben die Sache voran zu treiben/ruhen zu lassen. Irgendwer hatte ein Interesse daran es zu eskalieren, und der Bürokrat Range war es wohl am wenigsten, der hat nämlich in nem Jahr seinen Ruhestand in Aussicht (https://sicherungsblog.wordpress.co...laufen-der-netzpolitik-showdown-war-ein-fake/), also warum sich da in solche Lagen bringen. 



Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> Die Frage stellt sich in beiden Fällen nur, in wie fern Deutschland dadurch benachteiligt wird und andere begünstigt.


Soweit ich es mitbekommen habe steht da auch der Etat drin für die Aktion. (https://netzpolitik.org/2015/geheim...n-massendatenauswertung-von-internetinhalten/) Das proklammieren Geheimdienste schon ewig als Geheimnis das schädigend ist, wenn der Feind die Information hat zu wissen wie groß das Programm Budget ist. Nunja der Bürger ist angesichts der Massenüberwachung der Feind, aber nunja im Sinn des Landesverrats ist der Feind halt jede Macht, die potenziel in der Lage ist den Staat zu gefährden und darunter fällt halt auch das eigene Volk.


----------



## tigra456 (5. August 2015)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Nennt sich Rating Agentur. Ok Scherz bei Seite.
> 
> Justizminister Maas entlässt  Generalbundesanwalt Range (Justizminister Maas entzieht Generalbundesanwalt Range das Vertrauen) - So so. Also Range weg, da überzogen. Und nun? Immer noch keine Verfahren wegen Abhören Kanzlerinhandy Regierungskommunikation, Abgeordneten und Industriespionage. Immer noch kein Verfahren zur Aufklärung der Zuarbeit deutscher Geheimdienste für ausländisch Dienste. Usw. und so fort. Schön zu sehen das der Dreck der so passiert mit solchen Aktionen weiterhin auf dem Abstellgleis steht und vor sich hinköchelt, ohne tatsächliche Entsorgung. Range weg neuer GBA rein und Teppich drüber. 1A Politik.
> 
> ...



Nö gar nicht. Meine Meinung hast ja vorher gelesen und daran hat sich nichts geändert.
So hat halt jeder seine Ansichten...


----------



## JimSim3 (5. August 2015)

Für mich herrscht nach den beiden Pressemitteilungen von Range und Maas nur große Verwirrung. Momentan sehe ich zwei Möglichkeiten:
a) Herr Range ist grob inkompetent.
b) Das Statement von Range ist anders zu interpretieren als im ersten Augenblick offensichtlich.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das jemand so inkompetentes zum GBA ernannt wird. Alle Juristen die ich kenne und die es in höhere Positionen geschafft haben sind nämlich alles andere als das. Man schafft es nicht in so eine Position ohne ein Mindestmaß an Intelligenz, die meisten haben sogar relativ viel davon. Ich kann also kaum glauben, das jemand wie Range ernsthaft geglaubt hat, dass ein Verfahren wegen Landesverrats in irgendeiner weise sinnvoll wäre oder auch nur die kleinste Aussicht auf Erfolg gehabt hätte. Denn soweit ich weiß ist nach aktueller Interpretation von Landesverrats der Vorsatz entscheidend, d.h. man hätte netzpolitik.org nachweisen müssen, dass sie den Artikel und die Dokument mit der Absicht veröffentlicht hätten Deutschland zu schaden. Das hätte vor keinem Gericht dieses Landes Aussicht auf erfolg gehabt und Herr Range hätte das wissen müssen.

Warum also dennoch Ermittlungen und warum vor allem ein Gutachten? Das Gutachten kann eigentlich nur als "Feigenblatt" für Herrn Range bzw. der Bundesregierung gedient haben und der Inhalt dessen war vermutlich bereits bekannt, bevor es in Auftrag gegeben wurde. Quasi als Ausrede, "Hey, wir mussten so handeln, schließlich hat uns das Gutachten gesagt es wäre Landesverrat."... Die Ermittlungen wurden dann sozusagen nur Aufgenommen um die Möglichkeit zu haben die Räumlichkeiten und Kommunikation von Netzpolitik.org zu überwachen und zu durchsuchen.

Dementsprechend vermute ich, dass die Entrüstung von Herrn Range über das einmischen der Bundesregierung in seine Verfahren je nach politischer Opportunität nicht wirklich auf die aktuellen Ereignisse gemünzt sind (also der Anweisung das Gutachten bloß nicht fertig stellen zu lassen und das Verfahren einzustellen), sondern auf die gesamte Arbeitsweise zuvor. Das Verfahren gegen die NSA wegen dem Ausspähen der Bevölkerung und der Politiker im speziellen stank ja ebenfalls nach politischer Einflussnahme. 

Oder aber Herr Range ist tatsächlich komplett inkompetent. Dann muss man sich allerdings fragen warum er solange im Amt war, denn so wirklich sauber war die Rolle des GBA schon seit längerem nicht.

So oder so... mit der frühzeitigen Pensionierung von Herrn Range ist es nicht getan. Da muss noch mehr weg... Aber wahrscheinlich würde das auch kaum was ändern...


----------



## JePe (5. August 2015)

Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> Es ist also laut Definition kein Landesverrat(...)



Bist Du fertiger Jurist? Nach dieser



Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> Wenn überhaupt, kommt hier §95 zur Anwendung(...)



Aussage zu urteilen eher nicht, denn der § 95 StGB kann sinnvollerweise nur auf einen Amts- und Geheimnistraeger Anwendung finden, weil er das _Offenbaren_ von Staatsgeheimnissen behandelt - also die unbefugte Preisgabe von Wissen, in dessen Besitz man von Amts wegen gelangt ist. Damit waeren vielleicht die Ermittlungen gegen Unbekannt (also die Zutraeger) gedeckt, aber nicht gegen netzpolitik.org.

Die Aufnahme der Ermittlungen gegen netzpolitik.org wurde gestuetzt auf Nr. 2 des § 94 StGB, also die oeffentliche Bekanntmachung - die wohl ausser Zweifel steht. Ob die veroeffentlichten Informationen (Klick, Klick) als Staatsgeheimnisse einzustufen sind, masse ich mir zu beurteilen nicht an - aber auf keinen Fall sind sie es mMn offensichtlich nicht. Die Erstellung eines Gutachtens zu dieser Frage halte ich fuer legitim und sinnvoll.

Weshalb ich auch bei meiner Meinung bleibe - Herr Maas haette besser daran getan, das Werkzeug zu hinterfragen anstatt den Handwerker zu feuern (Ja, ich weiss, das tut nicht er sondern das Staatsoberhaupt - aber das ist nach dem medienwirksamen Vertrauensentzug nun in der Tat eine Formalie).


----------



## IluBabe (17. August 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> Die Aufnahme der Ermittlungen gegen netzpolitik.org wurde gestuetzt auf Nr. 2 des § 94 StGB, also die oeffentliche Bekanntmachung - die wohl ausser Zweifel steht. Ob die veroeffentlichten Informationen (Klick, Klick) als Staatsgeheimnisse einzustufen sind, masse ich mir zu beurteilen nicht an - aber auf keinen Fall sind sie es mMn offensichtlich nicht. Die Erstellung eines Gutachtens zu dieser Frage halte ich fuer legitim und sinnvoll.


Hier bringst du glaub was durcheinander. §94 STGB war die Einleitung der Überprüfung der sagt aber nur aus was ein Staatsgeheimnis ist und ob es sich in dem Fall um eins handelt sowie behandelt es die Preisgabe durch Geheimnisträger. Netzpolitik.org ist aber kein Geheimnisträger, sondern hat von einem der sich quasi nach §94 STGB strafbar gemacht hat etwas geben lassen und dann an die Öffentlichkeit gebracht (preigegeben) und dürfte wohl unter §97 STGB fallen.

Anyway. Hier mal noch was von "Landesverrätern", Vortrag der Journalisten beim cccamp15:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lqmhd7NxzmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Und weil darin so schön NSU zur Sprache kam immer wieder empfehlenswert was der Arbeitskreis NSU so ausgräbt, und zugleich ein Fingerzeig auf die Schande der Justiz und der nun schon zwei Jahre andauernden Gerichtsfarce gegen Zschäpe: NSU LEAKS


----------

